# Tuning your VW



## jaybuona (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a friendly way of showing and telling each other what works best when tuning your VW!


----------



## jaybuona (Jan 16, 2013)

Share what u did with your car, pictures would be great to


----------



## imamotorsport (Jan 7, 2013)

What is the first thing most anyone likes to do to their MkIV or MkV from a performance standpoint? Tune? Exhaust? Suspension? Discuss.


----------



## garrett123 (Feb 17, 2013)

slam it to the ground :laugh:


----------



## jaybuona (Jan 16, 2013)

I straight piped it  best thing I've ever done


----------



## Frantic_jetta (Feb 23, 2013)

i went with intake, springs, exhaust, stage 2 tune, boost gauge, and recently just did my coilovers


----------



## jaybuona (Jan 16, 2013)

What kinda car do u have?


----------



## jaybuona (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Devin761 (Feb 28, 2013)

hey guys, I'm new on this forum and to the entire vw scene. I finally got fed up with hondas because there is nothing you can do to a civic that somebody else hasn't already done. I just found a MKII Wolfsburg Edition Golf in the back of a wrecker yard. I picked it up for 600 USD and here's what I'm planning to do with it:

Powertrain:
MKV 2.5l 5cyl Swap with mildly built internals from Integrated Engineering
MKV 5 speed manual swap
Intake Manifold, turbo manifold and turbo kit by bluewater performance (planning to run about 20psi)
Clutchmasters Stage 2 clutch kit with lightweight flywheel
Externally mounted engine oil cooler by bluewater performance

Exhaust:
Custom piping with CAT delete and a track muffler

Suspension & Wheels:
Raceland Ultimo Coilovers, Swaybars and bushings
Diamond Racing VW steelies black gloss (15x7)

Interior:
Original upholstery and seats
MOMO Racing steering wheel with BOSS kit
Kicker sound system

Exterior:
Spray-on truck bed liner paintjob
acid rusted hood
Flared fenders
20% tint all the way around
MKII GTI Grille & headlights with 35w 12k hids

any thoughts, or comments would be greatly appreciated. I'm aiming for about 400whp with this build.


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

when you say tuning, I'm thinking fuel and ignition timing maps, using cams, turbos, major cylinder work, head porting. getting the most out of your motor. slamming your car is not tuning. unless you have done significant suspension modification. like camber plates, control arm, tie rod arm modification, and weight balancing, etc. 

Theres a few guys tuning early model vw's, like obd1 cars. The forum is for bmw ecu's but they run a similar motronic ecu system. Heres the link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5436912-Volkswagen-quot-W.A.R-quot-Chip..

You can also try http://www.ecuconnections.com/forum/

Theres maps for early vr6 tunes, and some aba tuning. This guy: _B4S _ starting doing aba turbo in mk2's. 

If you have a OBD1 ecu theres software that's free to start tuning obd1 cars. its called tunerpro.

good luck


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

UM tune + race pipe.


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

UM ftw.


----------



## Gexpro (Jun 2, 2013)

*2013 vw mk6 gti*

Recently picked up myself a 2013 GTI. I plan on modding and tuning heavily in the near future. 
To kick things off, i plan on upgrading the cold air intake. Following with upgrading turbo back exhaust . At that point, once the cold air intake and exhaust have been installed; I would like to bring the GTI up to stage 2 with Unitronics ECU Tuning Software. With the combination of these 3 performance upgrades, i hope to be pushing *around* 280hp / 327lb-ft. I have a few aesthetics upgrades in mind, IE digital boost gauge, HIDs, Matte Emblems, ect; However that is another topic. All in all, i will have 034Motorsports do the tune job on my GTI. I am looking forward to this project, and will be sure to update anyone interested in progression. 

Feedback is greatly appreciated. 

Godspeed :beer:

-gx


----------



## Wahoodaddy (Nov 11, 2010)

Gexpro said:


> Recently picked up myself a 2013 GTI. I plan on modding and tuning heavily in the near future.
> To kick things off, i plan on upgrading the cold air intake. Following with upgrading turbo back exhaust . At that point, once the cold air intake and exhaust have been installed; I would like to bring the GTI up to stage 2 with Unitronics ECU Tuning Software. With the combination of these 3 performance upgrades, i hope to be pushing *around* 280hp / 327lb-ft. I have a few aesthetics upgrades in mind, IE digital boost gauge, HIDs, Matte Emblems, ect; However that is another topic. All in all, i will have 034Motorsports do the tune job on my GTI. I am looking forward to this project, and will be sure to update anyone interested in progression.
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI I learned the hard way yesterday. VW service will rat you out if you have a tuner chip and will not honor the drivetrain warranty. I have a MkVI DSG that broke a rocker arm and they will not repair it. Says it will cost me $1200. Using DSG there is no way the engine overrevved and no way a good rocker arm would break below redline regardless of power output, but the jokes on me.... Also from last year repair, the intake flapper on the plastic intake manifold is a serious weak link and will not stand up to high pressure boost....mechanic said, "oh, yeah, we have replaced a lot of them. $1200..........


----------



## Wahoodaddy (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, and BTW, the APR tuner chip is discoverable even when set at stock and locked.....verified that with APR yesterday.


----------



## Gexpro (Jun 2, 2013)

Wahoodaddy said:


> Just an FYI I learned the hard way yesterday. VW service will rat you out if you have a tuner chip and will not honor the drivetrain warranty. I have a MkVI DSG that broke a rocker arm and they will not repair it. Says it will cost me $1200. Using DSG there is no way the engine overrevved and no way a good rocker arm would break below redline regardless of power output, but the jokes on me.... Also from last year repair, the intake flapper on the plastic intake manifold is a serious weak link and will not stand up to high pressure boost....mechanic said, "oh, yeah, we have replaced a lot of them. $1200..........


Ouch, that sounds pretty painful. Fortunately my brother is actually a mechanic for VW, for almost 10 years now. Not saying this couldn't happen to me, although i feel a little bit more safe knowing i have ties. I will be purchasing my intake this Friday, will be sure to update on how that turns out.


----------



## leftcoastR32 (Jun 1, 2013)

F & R sway bars and end links, haldex gen2 race controller, DP & CBE + a ecu/dsg tune :thumbup:


----------



## aregister (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a '10 GTI that is APR stage 2+. I got APR ecu stage 2, I installed the carbonio intake (which is kind of a ripoff, I agree), the APR intercooler, eurojet catless dp and magnaflow catback. I run 93 pretty much all the time. I wanna go k04 but idk what supporting mods I should have and I was hoping to get some advice/ ideas. Anyway, the whole reason I replied to this thread was because I like wat your doing w/ the '13 and wanted to stay updated.


----------

